# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Αγορά παπαγάλου μπάτζι!!!!!HELP!!!!

## MariaK

Καταρχην γεια σας,ειμαι καινουριο μελος και πραγματικα δεν κατεχω πολυ απο πουλια.Προσφατα ειδα σε ενα πετ σοπ μερικα παπαγαλακια μπατζι  που με γοητευσαν παρα πολυ, εψαξα στο ιντερνετ για πληροφοριες και ανακαλυψα οτι μπορει να γινει παρα πολυ καλος φιλος,αυτο ακριβος που ψαχνω ,ομως θελω ενα υγειες πουλι δεν θελω να κακοπερασει επειδη δεν θα ξερω πως να του φερθω ετσι αποφασησα να γραψω στο φορουμ σας.
Αρχικα,εχω μεγαλο κλουβι τυπου ζευγαρωστρα που κρατουσα 2 καναρινια (χωριστα χωρις να βλεπονται) μολις βγηκαι το χωρισμα το κλουβι εγινε ακομα μεγαλητερο με αφαιρουμενη σχαρα για να πλενετε και πατο απο λαμαρινα,ειναι ενταξει?Μετα το θεμα της επαιδευσης  μπορω να το κανω να ειναι φιλικο και αν ναι πως?Θα μου αρεσε πολυ να τον κραταω στο χερι  χωρις να φευγει και να ειναι το φιλαρακι μου,παρακαλω εχετε καμια ιδεα?Ακομα, τωρα που θα αρχισουν τα σχολεια δεν θα εχω τοσο πολυ χρονο  για να ασχολουμε μαζι του ολη μερα γιατι δεν παω ουτε γυμνασιο ουτε δημοτικο για να εχω απλετο χρονο οποτε για τουλαχιστον 7ωρες που διαρκει το σκολειο αλλα και 3-4 ωρες που θα διαβαζω θα ειναι μονο του στο κλουβι θα πρεπει να παρω 2 παπαγαλακια νομιζετε ετσι ωστε να μην παθει κατι το 1 μονο του?Τελος πως θα πρεπει να ειναι η καθημερινη του διατροφη,τι θα πρεπει να περνει καθημερινα και καθε ποτε του δινω αυγοτροφη αλλα και πως θα ξεδιαλυνω το θεμα με το φυλο του πουλιου πριν το παρω?
Ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερον,
Μαρια. ::

----------


## demis

Γεια σου ειναι πολυ καλο που ενδιαφερεσαι να μαθεις πρωτα πριν αποκτησεις και γενικα το ο,τι προβληματιζεσαι για το πως θα ειναι η υγεια του  και το πως θα περναει καλα! Δεν ειναι καθολου δυσκολο να το κανεις να ζει υπεροχα αρκει να εχεις ενα μεγαλο κλουβι οσο μεγαλο μπορεις τοσο καλυτερα και με το κλουβι θα πρεπει να το ψαξεις κατα τη γνωμη μου για να μη παρεις καποιο μικρο-ακαταλληλο και ακριβο γιατι έχει πολυ καλα κλουβια και πολυ πολυ φθηνα! Τα οποια θα σου στειλουν εδω τα παιδια φωτογραφιες καθως εγω δεν ειμαι και πολυ καλος στο ψαξιμο για να σου στειλω κατι. Αλλα μιας και  επειδη με τα συγκεκριμενα πουλακια εχω ασχοληθει αρκετα και τα εχω παρατηρησει ειναι πολυ κοινονικά και σε σχεση με αλλα παπαγαλακια δεν εχουν συνηθως κανενα προβλημα αν ειναι δυο αρσενικα δυο θυλικα και γενικα δεν θα αγριεψουν αμα ειναι 2. Θα σου συνηστουσα να παρεις 2 καθως ετσι θα νιωσεις οτι εχεις πουλακια και θα τα χαρεις αρκετα απλα θα μπορουσες να παρεις στην αρχη ενα μικρουλι  ηρεμο και μετα απο καποιους μηνες  παρε και ενα αλλο ηρεμο οπου θα πρεπει να το εχεις στην αρχη μονο του να σε μαθει και αυτο και μετα θα τα βαλεις μαζι και θα εχεις 2 πουλακια ηρεμα οπου θα εχεις δεθει και εσυ και αυτα μαζι σου και με το καθε ενα θα εχεις εμποιριες. Απο τροφη θα του παιρνεις μιγμα τροφης για κοινα παπαγαλακια αλλα συσκευασις οχι χυμα, και θα του δινεις  και καθε μερα αν μπορεις διαφορα φρουτακια και λαχανικα οπως μηλο αχλαδι και αλλα απλα φρουτακια που τρωμε. Και απο λαχανικα πιπερια μαρουλι, μπροκολο καλαμποκι, καροτο ραδυκια ροκα σπανακι. Αυγο θα του δινεις μια φορα την ευδομαδα βραστο αυγο κομμενο στη μεση. Ολα αυτα που εγραψα μπρουν να τα φανε το θεμα ειναι οτι στην αρχη μπορει να ειναι διστακτικα αν δεν ειναι μαθημενα αλλα αν βαζεις συχνα θα μαθουν να τρωνε.

----------


## MariaK

Eυχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες,ομως δεν εχω την δυνατοτητα να βρω καπιον εκτροφεα οποτε περιοριζωμαι στα πετ σοπ αρα πρεπει να ψαξω για ενα υγιες πουλακι.Εχω ακουσει οτι το πουλι δεν πρεπει να καθετε στον πατο του κλουβιου,δεν πρεπει να ειναι φουσκομαινο,να μην ειναι παραμορφομενο το ραμφος του και οταν κοιματε να εχει μονο το ενα ποδι κατο τι λετε?Επεισεις σευτωμαι τον Αυγουστο να παρω το ενα και το αλλο αργοτερα  ειναι ενταξει αυτο ετσι ?

----------


## Efthimis98

Μαρία, με κάλυψε πλήρως ο Θέμης !!!  :Happy: 
Δες αυτά τα άρθρα τα οποία θα σε βοηθήσουν πολύ .....

*Για το Budgie σαν είδος :*

Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)
Budgie : μεταλλάξεις ( photos )

*Διατροφή δες εδώ :*

Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
H διατροφή ενός budgie

*Για την διαμονή και την φροντίδα του εδώ :*

Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...
Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?
Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου!
Διαστάσεις κλουβιών

*Πώς θα το επιλέξεις :*

Πώς να επιλέξετε το σωστό είδος για εσάς   (Διαλέγοντας ένα Πουλί )
Τι θα πρέπει να προσέξουμε για να αγοράσουμε ένα υγιές πτηνό.

*Ένα αναγκαίο " αξεσουάρ " για όλα τα είδη πτηνών είναι το σουπιοκόκκαλο ! ( πάτα πάνω )*Πώς θα το εξημερώσεις :

*Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.**Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας**Kοινωνικοποίηση παπαγάλων.*Όπως βλέπεις έχεις πολύ διάβασμα... και πολύ καλά σκέφτεσαι τώρα, η αγορά ενός ζωντανού πλάσματος είναι ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ευθύνη και από ότι φαίνεται το έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει !  :Happy: 
Και χαιρόμαστε γι' αυτό. Λοιπόν όσον αφορά τα κλουβιά :

Δες μερικά πολύ καλά που πιστεύω είναι ικανοποιητικά.
Για ένα ζευγάρι παπαγαλάκια :

Μία από τις δύο ζευγαρώστρες, στην πρώτη θα ζουν ίσως λίγο στριμωγμένα , αν και δεν νομίζω, ενώ στην δεύτερη είναι μία μικρή βίλλα!!!  :Happy: 

Στα 17Ε - 19Ε ....



Στα 23Ε - 29Ε



Και αυτή γύρω στα 30Ε

----------


## MariaK

Εχω ηδη κλουβι απο καναρινια που μου ειχαν κανει δωρο αλλα επειδη ηταν θυληκα τα χαρισα οποτε εμεινε το κλουβι πλυμενο καθαρισμενο και με ολα τα εργαλεια (ποτιστρες ταιστρες) ειναι οπως το πρωτο κλουβι στην φοτω αλλα με πατο απο λαμαρινα και σχαρα που βγαινει ευκολα  για να πλενετε τωρα φιλοξενει ενα καναρινι αλλα ειναι αβολο γιατι ειναι βαρυ και δεν κρεμιετε, μαζι με τον παπαγαλο θα παρω ενα κλουβι πιο ελαφρι για το καναρινι οποτε αυτο το διευθετησα.Αν παρω 2 παπαγαλακια εχει σημασια το φυλο τους?Τι παιχνιδια μπορω να παρω για να απασχολειτε? Οι πληροφοριες ηταν πολυ κατατοπηστικες ευχαριστω πολυ .

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν χρειάζεται νομίζω να μπεις σε έξοδα αγοράς ...
Δες εδώ πολλά θέματα με παιχνίδια για πολλούς παπαγάλους!  :Happy: 

Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους
Αξεσουάρ

Καλύτερα θα ήταν αρσενικό-θηλυκό , που θα έχεις και την δυνατότητα να τα αναπαράγεις αν θελήσεις. Καλύτερα νομίζω μετά 2 αρσενικά, είναι πιο φιλικά μεταξύ.
2 Θηλυκά μην πάρεις, είναι πολύ κυρίαρχα όσον αφορά τον χώρο τους, θα μαδηθούν και θα μαλώνουν. ( κανείς δεν σου εγγυάται ότι είτε ζευγάρι είτε 2 αρσενικά θα δέσουν 100%, είναι ανάλογα με την προσωπικότητα του πουλιού. Άλλα έχουν πιο ήπια άλλα πιο έντονη. )

----------


## MariaK

Δεν ξερω σκευτωμαι να παρω πρωτα το ενα και μετα το αλλο δηλ.μετα απο λιγους μηνες να παρω το αλλο.Και εγω σκευτωμαι κατι σε ζευγαρι δηλ.ενα αρσενικο και ενα θηλυκο αλλα οτι και να μου τυχη δεν με πειραζει αλλα θα το επιδιοξω !Εαν δεν κατορθοσω να παρω ενα ,γιατι δεν ειναι μονο δικια μου η αποφαση,θα μπορεσει να μεινει μονο του ενα παπαγαλακι?
Κατι ακομα νομιζετε οτι 35 ευρο παπαγαλος, κλουβι(με ποτιστρες,ταιστρες και κουνια),τροφηκαι βιταμινες για εναν χρονο ειναι καλα?
{σημιοτεον ο παπαγαλος εκανε 18 ευρο απο μονος του} :Confused0013:

----------


## Efthimis98

18 ευρώ παπαγαλάκι Budgie; Καθαρό κλέψιμο.... εδώ τα παίρνουμε 12Ε το ένα !

----------


## kostas0206

> 18 ευρώ παπαγαλάκι Budgie; Καθαρό κλέψιμο.... εδώ τα παίρνουμε 12Ε το ένα !


Eκτος αν ειναι ημερο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μετά δεν έχει 18Ε ... πάει στα 30+Ε από όσο ξέρω εγώ εδώ... !  :Happy: 




> Eυχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες,ομως δεν εχω την δυνατοτητα να βρω  καπιον εκτροφεα οποτε περιοριζωμαι στα πετ σοπ αρα πρεπει να ψαξω για  ενα υγιες πουλακι.


Μάλλον αν όχι σίγουρα μιλάει για άγριο ... εφόσον περιορίζεται κιόλας ... !!!  :winky:

----------


## MariaK

Παιδια ειναι αγρια τα πουλια και εγω νομιζω ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα,θα δω και αλλου !!!!

----------


## Periklis

Εδω στην Κυπρο τα πουλανε 4ε οι ιδιωτες και 8ε στα πετ σοπ!!

----------


## MariaK

Μονο 8Ε θα ειχα 2 ζευγαρια χωρις προβλημα μακαρι και εδω να ηταν ετσι ?Παντος τωρα ειμαι συγουρη οτι θελω ενα μπατζι και πως θα πεισω την μανα μου για δευτερο,θα δω!!!!! :Confused0006:  :Confused0006: Αλλα θα κνω ερευνα πριν το παρω!!!!

----------


## kostas0206

> Αλλα θα κνω ερευνα πριν το παρω!!!!


Καλα θα κανεις!  :Happy:

----------


## demis

Δεν το θεωρω και κλεψιμο 18 ευρω αναλογα στις περιοχες ειναι γενικα. Ηρεμο ταισμενο στο χερι μπορει να βρεις και με 30 ευρω και με παραπανω. Απλα βλεπω διαφορες αγγελειες παρολου που δεν εχω σκοπο αλλα και χρημα να αγορασω κατι και εχω δει διαφορες τιμες. Πριν λιγο καιρο ειχαμε αρκετους  εδω στο φορουμ που ειχαν μωρακια μπατζυ και χαριζανε σε ατομα που θα φροντιζουν πολυ καλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι με τα χαρας θα χαριζαν σε ενα ατομο σαν εσενα, οπως κι εγω αμα ειχα μωρακια. Αλλα εχουν χαθει γενικα οπως πολλα αλλα σημαντικα ατομα. Ισως το φθινοπωρο αρχιζουν να εμφανιζονται παλι.

----------


## MariaK

Ενα μπατζι μπορει να μεινει εξω  η θα εχει προβλημα?Κατι ακουσα οτι δεν πρεπει να βρισκωνται στα ρευματα του αερα ισχυει με ενα προστατευτικο θα ειναι ενταξει?Τον χειμωνα αντεχουν εξω η θα πρεπει να τα κραταω μεσα?

αφου παρω το αλλο πουλακι μπορω να το βαλω κατευθειαν με το αλλο η θα "σκωτοθουν" μεταξυ τους ?

----------


## MariaK

> Δεν το θεωρω και κλεψιμο 18 ευρω αναλογα στις περιοχες ειναι γενικα. Ηρεμο ταισμενο στο χερι μπορει να βρεις και με 30 ευρω και με παραπανω. Απλα βλεπω διαφορες αγγελειες παρολου που δεν εχω σκοπο αλλα και χρημα να αγορασω κατι και εχω δει διαφορες τιμες. Πριν λιγο καιρο ειχαμε αρκετους  εδω στο φορουμ που ειχαν μωρακια μπατζυ και χαριζανε σε ατομα που θα φροντιζουν πολυ καλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι με τα χαρας θα χαριζαν σε ενα ατομο σαν εσενα, οπως κι εγω αμα ειχα μωρακια. Αλλα εχουν χαθει γενικα οπως πολλα αλλα σημαντικα ατομα. Ισως το φθινοπωρο αρχιζουν να εμφανιζονται παλι.


Ουτε και φτηνα ειναι. 18Ε ειναι 18Ε .

τι γνωμη εχεις για τα πουλια των πανυγυριων ?Κατι φορες εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι καλητερα απο τα πετ σοπ ,τουλαχιστον στην περοχη μου ειναι τεραστιοι παγκοι ευρυχωρα και καθαρα κλουβια με τροφη και νερο  και το πιο συμαντικο μικρες ποσοτητες ζωων σε καθε κλουβι οσα εχω δει εχει γυρο στα 7 μπατζυ μαζι  σε τεραστιες κλουβες ενω στα περσοτερα πετσοπ ειναι στριμογμενα σε μια το σκευτωμαι και ουτος η αλως σωζεις μια ζωουλα που δεν ξερεις που θα κατεληγε.

----------


## kostas0206

> Ενα μπατζι μπορει να μεινει εξω  η θα εχει προβλημα?Κατι ακουσα οτι δεν πρεπει να βρισκωνται στα ρευματα του αερα ισχυει με ενα προστατευτικο θα ειναι ενταξει?Τον χειμωνα αντεχουν εξω η θα πρεπει να τα κραταω μεσα?
> 
> αφου παρω το αλλο πουλακι μπορω να το βαλω κατευθειαν με το αλλο η θα "σκωτοθουν" μεταξυ τους ?


Εχω διαβασει πως τα μπατζι ειναι ανθεκτικα πτηνα, οποτε με την καταλληλη προστασια πιστευω θα αντεξουν τον χειμωνα. Εκτος και αν ειναι πολυ βαρης ο χειμωνας εκει.

Πριν παρεις το αλλο πουλακι πρεπει να το κρατησεις σε καραντινα.
Δες εδω ---> Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά

----------


## kostas0206

> Ουτε και φτηνα ειναι. 18Ε ειναι 18Ε .
> 
> τι γνωμη εχεις για τα πουλια των πανυγυριων ?Κατι φορες εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι καλητερα απο τα πετ σοπ ,τουλαχιστον στην περοχη μου ειναι τεραστιοι παγκοι ευρυχωρα και καθαρα κλουβια με τροφη και νερο  και το πιο συμαντικο μικρες ποσοτητες ζωων σε καθε κλουβι οσα εχω δει εχει γυρο στα 7 μπατζυ μαζι  σε τεραστιες κλουβες ενω στα περσοτερα πετσοπ ειναι στριμογμενα σε μια το σκευτωμαι και ουτος η αλως σωζεις μια ζωουλα που δεν ξερεις που θα κατεληγε.


 Αν ειναι οπως τα λες τοτα αυτα των πανηγυριων ειναι καλυτερα απο αυτα των πετσοπ, τοτε καλυτερα ειναι να παρεις απο πανυγηρι. Αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου!

----------


## MariaK

Kαι εγω το ιδιο πιστευω,σε ενα πετ σοπ που πηγα ολλα τα πουλια πεταγανε ξεφρενα απο'δω και απο εκει και ηταν και πολα κατω φουσκωμενα ,χωρις να θελω να πω οτι γυνετε το ιδιο σε ολλα τα πετ σοπ αλλα ποτε δεν εχω προτιμησει ζωο απο εκει ακομα και τα κουνελια μου απο εκτροφεις τα παιρνω το ιδιο δυο καναρινια που εχω παλι απο αρχαριους εκτροφεις τα πηρα,αντιθετα στα  πανυγυρια τα κλουβια ειναι καθαρα και με καγκελα (γιατι στα πετ σοπ συνηθος ειναι γυαλινα και το πουλι κουτουλαει συνεχεια πανο) και σε μερικους παγκους βλεπεις μονο ενα η πολυ σπανια δυο αρρωστα πουλια τα αλλα κρεμιουντε στα καγκελα πετανε μεσα στο κλουβι και το φτερωμα τους ειναι καθαρο.Μαλον απο εκει θα παρω ενα πουλακι.

----------


## MariaK

Κωστα ο χειμονας εδω ειναι παντα ελαφρυς η θερμοκρασια ειναι μεχρι τους -1 στην καρδια του χειμονα δεν πεφτει πιο κατο απο εκει αλλα και το -1 μονο το βραδυ το πρωι συνηθος φτανει μεχρι 6 βαθμους  αυτο γιναιτε μονο 5-6 μερες στην καρδια του χειμωνα κατα τα αλλα ειναι εκει γυρο στους 10-15 βαθμους!!

----------


## kostas0206

Οσο ελαφρυς και να 'ναι ο χειμωνας, η προστασια χρειαζεται!

----------


## MariaK

Ναι,φυσικα αλλα ομως οσο και αν το προστατευεις απο τον αερα το κρυο θα υπαρχει αυτο ρωταω ποσο μπορουν να αντεξουν στο κρυο γιατι καπιες φορες εμεις εχουμε και υγρασια,δεν θα ηθελα να διακυνδυνευσω την ζωη του αφηνοντας το εξω!!!!

----------


## demis

μμμμμ θα σε γελασω εγω δεν ξερω πως θα επρατα γιατι σιγουρα στα παζαρια τα βλεπουμε πιο καθαρα αλλα που ξερεις απο που τα μετακινουν καθε μερα  και να τα εχουν σχεδον ολη μερα στα φορτηγα στη ζεστη και χωρις φαι και νερο? οσο να πεις αν τα μετακινουν συχνα απο τη μια πολη στην αλλη ιδικα τωρα το καλοκαιρι δεν ξερεις τι προβλημα μπορει να αποκτησουν αλλα επειδη δεν εχω εμποιρια απο τα πουλια των παζαριων  στα  δικα μας τα πουλια που ειχε δεν ηταν σε καλη κασταση αλλα σιγουρα πιστευω οτι  θα ειναι καπως καλυτερα αν ειναι ετσι οπως τα περιγραφεις. Υπαρχουν ομως πολλες καταγγελειες απο ανθρωπους στα παζαρια που ηταν παρανομα ολα αυτα τα πουλια και πολλα αλλα πιασμενα απο τη φυση σε αθλιες συνθηκες. 
Υπαρχουν και πετσοπ που εχουν 2 3 παπαγαλακια μονο και εκει συνηθως τα πουλια δεν εχουν προβλημα. Αλλα απο τα μαγαζια που εχουν 10 20 και παραπανω πουλια εκεινα να τα αποφευγεις, γιατι ενα να εχει αρωστησει συνηθως εχουν κολησει και τα αλλα. Αμα δεν υπαρχει λογος γιατι να τα εχεις τα πουλακια εξω? Εγω το χειμωνα ειχα 3 κοκατιλ ενηλικα και συνολικα 5 μωρακια στο δωματιο μου παρολου που εχω καταλληλο κληστο μπαλκονι. Βεβαια καθαρισμα καθε μερα πρωι βραδυ και δεν ειχα προβλημα.

----------


## MariaK

Αν ειναι πιασμενα και παρανομα τα καταλαβαινεις αμεσος για τον απλουστατο λογο τα μπατζι στην φυση ειναι ολα πρασινα με κιτρινες λεπτομεριες δεν βλεπεις κανενα μλε η κανενα ασπρο η fallow ειναι ολα πρασινα ,1 αυτο,2 αν δεις παγκο που εχει μονο πουλια η που δεν εχει νερο "κοψε λασπη"συγουρα καπιο λακο εχει η φαβα τα πουλια στο πανυγυρι που κανω τον κοπο να δω ειναι ανθρωποι που εχουν τα ζωα σε καλη κατασταση και ποικηλια χρωματων στα μπατζι και επισεις στις μεγαλες πολεις και στης μεγαλες γιορτες παντα υπαρχουν παγκοι με καλα πουλια αρκει να ψαξεις.δεν ξερω πιστευω ενταξει θα ειναι δεν εχουμε και πολλα πετ σοπ εδω μονο 2 η το πολυ 3 που εχουν μονο μπατζυ και καναρινια απο πουλια και πολε φορες μπατζι και καναρινια μαζι στο ιδιο κλουβι.Μια φορα χαρακτηριστηκα ειχαν τοσα πολα μπατζι μαζι που δεν μπορουσα να ξεχωρισω τι θα παρω και τελικα δεν πηρα καθολου.ενο στο πανυγιρι πρεπει οποσδηποτε να τα πουλισουν γιατι δεν βγαζουν τιποτα  και αν δεν ειναι σε καλη κατασταση δεν τα περνει κανεις γιατι κανεις δεν περνει πουλι που ειναι στον πατο του κλουβιου φουσκωμενο :Confused0006:

----------


## demis

Eνταξει οταν ειπα πουλια πιασμενα απο τη φυση προφανως δεν εννοουσα μπατζυ καθως αυτα ειναι απο την Αυστραλια. Βεβαια σε μερικα μερη της Ελλαδος εχει και παπαγαλους αλλα εγω εννοουσα για καρδερινες και αλλα τετεια πτηνα που κελαιδουν. Εσυ βλεπεις απο κοντα τα πουλακια ακι γενικα την κατασταση που επικρατει στα μαγαζια της περιοχης σου οποτε μπορεις να κρινεις σωστα.

----------


## MariaK

Οχι ποτε δεν αγοραζω καρδερινες γιατι ξερω οτι οι περισοτεροι τις πιανουν απο την φυση πανευκολα το ξερω γιατι εδω ο τοπος ειναι γεματος γαρδελια και στηνουνε παγιδες :Mad0045:  αλλα ξερω που τις στηνουνε ομως και παμε με την ξαδερφη μου και τους χαλαμε τον μηχανισμο που εχουν για να κλεινουν οι πορτες! :Happy0196:

----------


## MariaK

Ποσο περιπου κραταει η πτεροροια στα μπατζι και υπαρχει εποχη συγκεκριμενη που την παθενουν?(ασχετο με αυτο που σηζηταμε αλλα εχω απορια)

----------


## kostas0206

1,5 με 2,5 μηνες νομιζω. Εμενα παντως η πρωτη της πρεροροια τελειωσε πριν καμια βδομαδα και κρατησε 1,5 μηνα περιπου.

----------


## MariaK

Εκεινη την εποχη θελει ειδικη μεταχιρηση το παπαγαλακι?

----------


## kostas0206

Θελει αυγο-αυγοτροφη 4-5 φορες τη εβδομαδα. Συχνα μπανια. Πλουσια διατροφη. Για να βγαλει υγειοι πουπουλα, και να την περασει πανω απο ολα ανώδυνα!

----------


## MariaK

Δεν θελει απομονοση?Γιατι στα καναρινια ετσι κανουμε τα βαζουμε ψηλα σε ενα καρφι στην αποθηκη που ειναι σκοτεινα και τα δυο,ο παπους μου και καλλα εχει το ενα, timbrado(και τωρα φωναζει "Μαρια το καναρινι δεν εχει φαι γιατι δεν το κοιτας",λες και ειναι δικο μου :Happy0196: ) ,πριν παρω εγω το αλλο καναρινι(waterslager malinois) και οσο εχουν πτεροροια τα κραταει πανω ,δεν τα βλεπει ηλιου φως μονο οταν του καθαριζω το κλουβι,ετσι πρεπει και στον παπαγαλο η δεν υπαρχει προβλημα να τον κραταω κοντα μου και να ασχολουμε μαζι του?

----------


## kostas0206

> Δεν θελει απομονοση?Γιατι στα καναρινια ετσι κανουμε τα βαζουμε ψηλα σε ενα καρφι στην αποθηκη που ειναι σκοτεινα και τα δυο,ο παπους μου και καλλα εχει το ενα, timbrado(και τωρα φωναζει "Μαρια το καναρινι δεν εχει φαι γιατι δεν το κοιτας",λες και ειναι δικο μου) ,πριν παρω εγω το αλλο καναρινι(waterslager malinois) και οσο εχουν πτεροροια τα κραταει πανω ,δεν τα βλεπει ηλιου φως μονο οταν του καθαριζω το κλουβι,ετσι πρεπει και στον παπαγαλο η δεν υπαρχει προβλημα να τον κραταω κοντα μου και να ασχολουμε μαζι του?


Δεν το εχω ξαναακουσει. Εμενα παντως εμαθε τους τρεις πρωτους ηχους που μιμειτε, μες στην πτεροροια!

----------


## MariaK

ωραια δηλαδη προσοχη στην διατροφη τους και μπανιο και τιποτα αλλο.
Αυτο ειναι το κλουβι που θα βαλω το παπαγαλακι θα παρω ενα κλουβι για καναρινι και θα βαλω το καναρινι εκει γιατι αυτο ειναι μεγαλοπολυ:https://www.facebook.com/photo.phpfb...count=1&ref=nf

----------


## MariaK

αυτο ειναι πανω δεν φαινετε

----------


## kostas0206

Tι μεγεθος εχει? Λιγο μικρο μου φενετε.

----------


## MariaK

Δεν ξερω αλλα ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο κλουβι ομως ειναι οσο 2 εκθεσιακα κλουβια μαζι για καναρινια ,κοιτα το σε σχεση με το καναρινι!Η αληθεια ειναι οτι το αδικι λιγο η φοτο θα ανεβασω αλλη οσο γυνετε καλυτερη!

----------


## stephan

Κατα την γνωμη μου το συγκεκριμένο κλουβι ειναι εντελώς ακατάλληλο για μπατζι. Ενα καλο κλουβι για παπαγαλακια πρεπει να ειναι τουλάχιστον 4πλασιο.

----------


## MariaK

Ειναι μεγαλο κλουβι απλα ειναι κρεμασμενο ψηλα  και δεν το τραβαει καλα η καμερα του κηνητου μου ειναι οσο μια ζευγαρωστρα ρε παιδια δεν ειναι μεγαλη μια ζευγαρωστρα?4πλασιο αν ηταν θα χωραγαν μεσα 2 κουνελια νεας ζηλανδιας οχι δυο μπατζυ που θα παρω εγω.Ειναι οσο ειναι μια ζευγαρωστρα ισος ελαχιστα μικροτερο αλλα πιο ψηλο 
κοιταχτε αυτη:

----------


## stephan

γραψε αν θες τις διαστάσεις. μια ζευγαρωστρα κατάλληλη για μπατζι πρεπει να ειναι γύρω στα 60χ40χ50

----------


## kostas0206

*Διαστάσεις κλουβιών

Δες εδω.
Αν μπορεις βρες μια μεζουρα και μετρα το.*

----------


## MariaK

ειναι μηκος 40 cm
       πλατος 26 cm
       υψος 37 cm       ειναι με μεζουρα για ρουχα ετσι και δεν μπορεσα να το μετρισω και καλα γιατι ηταν ψηλα και επρεπε να ανεβω στην καρεκλα αλλα πιστευω ειναι ενταξει για δυο μπαζτυ δεν εχει πολυ μεγαλη διαφορα απο αυτο που μου εδειξες αυτα που πουλανε για ενα μπατζυ ειναι  μηκος 31
                            υψος 35
                            πλατος 25 (αυτα που βρηκα εγω)

----------


## kostas0206

Eγω θα σου προτεινα μια 76αρα, ειναι και οικονομικη!

----------


## MariaK

αυτη κανει? Αργοτερα θα παρω κατι καλητερο αλλα προς το παρων δεν εχω αρκετα χρηματα για μεγαλο κλουβι και σκευτωμουν να το επερνα σε ενα μικρο κλουβακι και να το αλαζα με το κλουβι αυτο που εχω τωρα δηλ. να εβαζα το καναρινι στο μικρο που θα επερνα το παπαγαλακι και να εβαζα σε αυτο που εχω τωρα το παπαγαλακι που ειναι πιο μεγαλο κλουβι επειδι αυτο το κλουβι ειναι πολυ βαρυ και δεν κρεμιετε ευκολα ψηλα και το παπαγαλακι θα ειναι μεσα η εξω κρεμασμενο καπου χαμηλα στο μπαλκονι γι'αυτο!

πιες ειναι οι διαστασεις μια 76αρας?

----------


## kostas0206

Εχεις πμ.

----------


## MariaK

Λιγο ακριβο μου φενετε αλλα θα παρω πρωτα και τα δυο πουλια και μετα θα την παραγκειλω ειναι οντως πολυ ωραια.Ευχαριστω

----------


## MariaK

μπορει καπιο ξυλο να ειναι τοξικο  για τα παπαγαλακια γιατι τους φτιαχνω μια σκαλα σε στυλ κουνια και εχω βαλει ξυλο αμπελιου και η ολη κατασκευη ειναι απο σπαγκο φαγητου μπορει κατι απο αυτα να τα βλαψει?

----------


## kostas0206

Δες στην πρωτη σελιδα το ποστ του ευθημη "διαμονη"  (ποστ 4).

----------


## MariaK

ειδα κατι αλλα δεν ελεγε για το ξυλο που εβαλα εγω.εγω εβαλα ξυλο απο ξερο αμπελι το καλυπτω με σπαγκο αλλα δεν καλυπτετε τελιως  γι'αυτο ρωταω!!!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Κανει το αμπελι!
Αλλα οπως ολα τα ξυλα πρωτα πρεπει να τα απολυμανεις!

----------


## MariaK

Το εχω ξεφλουδισει για να ειναι λειο και να μην πληγοθουν τα ποδια τους και τα εχω πληνει καλα μολις τελιωσει θα ανεβασω φωτο!!

----------


## kostas0206

Θελει απολυμανση με ξυδι, και ξεπλυμα!
Αν θες μπορεις να ριξεις λιγη μαγειρικη σοδα πανω στο ξυδι, καιμετα να το ξεπλυνεις.

----------


## MariaK

ειναι πλυμενα με ψυδονερο και τα περασα με μια βρεγμενη πετσετα απο νερο και καθαρο οινοπνευμα,αλλα οσο γινετε θα το καλυψω με σπαγκο,ο οπιος ειναι περασμενος με οινοπνευμα.

----------


## MariaK

Αυτη ειναι η σκαλιτσα που σας ελεγα ειναι με μεγαλα σκαλοπατια για να κανουν ακροβατικουλια!

----------


## MariaK

Ακομα δεν ειναι ετοιμη τελιως θελω να σταθεροπιησω τα σκαλοπατια ακομα καλα με σπαγκο να μενουν οπως ακριβος ειναι να μην γυριζουν μετα οι θυλιες πιανου στην οροφη του κλουβιου και τα σκινια στο πλαι του κλουβιου αυτη ειναι αλωστε και η ενια της!Ειναι ολη πλεχτη και ηταν δυσκολο να την σταθεροπιησω αλλα τα καταφερα και τωρα ειναι αρκετα σταθερη!!!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Να την αφησεις στον ηλιο να στεγνωσει καλα!

----------


## MariaK

στεγνη ειναι προτα αφησα τον σπαγκο να στεγνωσει και μετα αρχησα το πλεξημο της σκαλας γιατι φοβαμαι μην πιασει μουχλα η τιποτα σαν ακαρεα και τετια οσο να'ναι αλιως στεγνονει ενα σκινακι μονο του και αλιως τρια μαζι!

----------


## MariaK

Χθες ο θειος μου που εμαθε οτι θελω παπαγαλο μου εφτιαξε φωλιτσα  πολυ ωραια αλλα μου φενετε ομως πολυ μικρη αν παρατηρισετε στο κατω μερος εχει ξυλο που προεξεχει αυτο ειναι γιατι εχει κανει κυλωμα για να μην γλειστρανε τα αυγα αν θελω να τα ζευγαρωσω, δειτε και πειτε μου!!

----------


## kostas0206

Χαρτινη ειναι? Αν, ναι δεν κανει, γιατι θα χαλασει ειτε απο την υγρασια ειτε απο την "επιεση που θα δεχτει απο τα παπαγαλακια!  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Τα παπαγαλάκια έχουν μία τάση - και γενικότερα οι παπαγάλοι - να δαγκώνουν την φωλιά...ειδικά την κοιλότητα που είναι για να τοποθετήσουν την φωλιά.
Αν δεν θες να σου φύγουν, πες του να σου φτιάξει μία ξύλινη ! Θα την καταευχαριστηθούν. 
Δεν είναι καθόλου δύσκολο... αν και όποτε πίσω τους γονείς μου για κάποιο ζευγάρι ( π.χ άλλο ένα budgie ή zebra finch ) τότε θα κατασκευάσω μία ωραιότατη φωλιά!!!  :winky:

----------


## MariaK

Οχι ειναι απο ξυλο απο μεσα ειναι απο χαρτονι και εξω κολημενα ξυλα (το χαρτονι το εβαλε για να μπορεσει να σταθεροποιησει τα ξυλα και να μπορεσει να κανει τον πατω κυρτο για να μην γλειστρανε τα αυγα, με λιγα λογια το καλουπι)μπροστα ειναι κολημενο ενα χαρτονι πανω απο το ξυλο , μου ειπε οτι το καληψε γιατι απεξω το ξυλο ειχε μπογια σε ενα σημιο,για να μην το δαγκωσουν οι παπαγαλοι και παθουν τιποτα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιατί το χαρτόνι δεν έχει μελάνι, με τι είναι βαμμένο...  :winky:  Χαχαχα...
Πέτα την όπως είναι... πόσο μάλλον αφού έχει και κόλλα.. είναι δηλητηριώδης για τα πουλιά.

Πάρε ξύλα, ένωσε τα και κάρφωσε τα με καρφιά... σε σημεία που να ΜΗΝ προεξέχουν μέσα στο κλουβί.  :Happy: 
Δες και εδώ : Κάνε το με παρόμοιο τρόπο !

*Κατασκευή φωλιάς για parrotlet**Κατασκευή φωλιάς για cockatiel*

----------


## Efthimis98

Ξέχασα...!!!
Οι διαστάσεις πρέπει να είναι : 26x17x15 ( μήκος x πλάτος x ύψος ) , βαθούλωμα 2 εκ. και διάμετρος τρύπας εισόδου 4-5 εκ. !  :Happy:

----------


## MariaK

Σωστο και αυτο θα την πεταξω αμεσος το πολυ πολυ αν θελουν πολυ να ζευγαρωσουν και βρω κανενα αυγο στον πατο του κλουβιου θα βαλω ενα κουτι μεσα με λιγο αμμο(μια φιλη μου το επαθε ,εβρησκε αυγα στον πατο και τα πεταγε μετα εβαλε τα αυγα σε ενα κουτι με αμμο και τα ελεγξε μετα απο 14 μερες να δει αν εχουν σπορο και ειδε οτι ειχαν σπορο, μετα απεκτησε 5 μικρα παπαγαλακια αλλα πεθαναν μαλον κατι γινοταν με τους γονεις τα τσιμπαγανε και τα πληγιαζανε  και μετα αρχισαν να πεθενουν ενα ενα,δεν ηξερε και αυτη τι να κανει,παντος δεν υπηρχε ουτε ενα ασπορο)

----------


## Efthimis98

Οχι οχι οχι.... τελειως λαθος!  Η θα φτιαξεις η θα αγορασεις φωλια ξυλινη _κλειστη_....
Δεν αναπαραγονται σε κουτια και βλακειες... σορρυ κιολας!
Θελουν την προστασια του σκοταδιου... ! Αν δεν προσφερεις στα πουλια τα στοιχειοδη , μην περιμενεις να  εχεις αποτελεσμα.
Απο οτι καταλαβα, δεν ξερεις τιποτα για την αναπαραγωγη, αλλα γι αυτο ειμαστε εμεις εδω. Πανε στην καταλληλη ενοτητα και διαβασε και υπομνηματα αλλα ΚΑΙ θεματα!  :winky: 
ΠΑΝΤΑ φιλικα!!!

----------


## MariaK

Δυστιχος δεν ξερω άλλωστε το εχω αναφερει και οταν ανοιξα το θεμα το μονο που εχω απο πουλια ειναι δυο καναρινια που δεν εχουν τιποτα το συγλονιστικο στην φροντιδα ουτε τα ανπαραγουμε γιατι ειναι και τα δυο αρσενικα αλλα οταν ελεγα για κουτι ενοουσα κλειστο κουτι στον πατο, ξερω οτι αναπαραγωντε με κλειστη φωλια αλλα  πρως το παρων δεν με ενδιαφερει κατσε πρωτα να παρω παπαγαλακια και  αν θα βγουν ζευγαρι ,αν και πρωτα θα παρω το ενα και μετα το αλλο οποτε θα εχω χρονο να επεξεργαστω το φυλλο αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις μπορει να βγουν δυο θυληκα η δυο αρσενικα οπως και να εχει το δευτερο θα το παρω  μονο να κραταει συντροφια στο πρωτο τωρα αν θα τα αναπαραγω  μπορει αλλα δεν νομιζω να συμφονισουν οι δικοι μου  γιατι οκ εφτιαξε αυτο ο θειος μου αλλα δεν το καταλαβε η μανα μου μπορει να μην θελει να παρουμε καν δευτερο βεβεα εχω πολυ καλη πειθω αλλα καπιες φορες δεν πιανει . Τι να πω ρε παιδια  κοντευουν οι μερες ανυπομονω να αποκτησω το πρωτο μου παπαγαλακι (αναρωτιεστε πιες μερες ε?συμφωνησαμε οτι θα το επερνα στην γιορτη μου με τα λεφτα που θα ειχα μαζεψει. )

----------


## Efthimis98

Έγω θα σταθώ πιο πολύ πάλι στην τοποθέτηση της φωλιάς. Η φωλιά θα πρέπει να τοποθετήτε πάντα στο υψηλότερο σημείο του κλουβιού για να νιώθει το ζευγάρι ασφάλεια. Αν την έχεις σε χαμηλή θέση ή ανοιχτη την φωλιά τότε με το που αγχωθούν λίγο οι γονείς θα αντιράσουν πολύ άσχημα λόγω του απροστάτευτου της φωλιάς και ίσως αν όχι σίγουρα πάνω στην ταραχή τους να σπάσουν τα αυγά , είτε απλά ως ατύχημα, είτε επίτιδες ! 

Διάβασε αυτό το άρθρο αν δεν το έχεις διαβάσει ακόμη. 
*Διαχωρισμός φύλου στα παπαγαλάκια budgie*


*Budgerigars-Οδηγός αναπαραγωγής*



Πάντως ξέρεις τι εχω παρατηρήσει - όχι αναγκαία σε εσένα - , ότι σας δίνουμε κάποια περιεκτικά και πληροφοριακά άρθρα και εσείς υποτίθετε ότι τα διαβάζετε. Πως γίνεται να ρωτάτε τα ίδια πράγματα που λέει αναλυτικότατα μέσα το άρθρο και τα επεξηγεί γιατί πρέπει να είναι έτσι και γιατί όχι. Ίσως απλά να τα δαβάζετε για να λέτε ότι τα διαβάσετε ή και να μην τα διαβάζετε καθόλου. Εμ, δεν γίνεται έτσι όμως... σκοπός είναι να το καταλαβαίνεται.

----------


## sWeetAnGel

> ο χειμονας εδω ειναι παντα ελαφρυς η θερμοκρασια ειναι μεχρι τους -1 στην καρδια του χειμονα δεν πεφτει πιο κατο απο εκει αλλα και το -1 μονο το βραδυ το πρωι συνηθος φτανει μεχρι 6 βαθμους  αυτο γιναιτε μονο 5-6 μερες στην καρδια του χειμωνα κατα τα αλλα ειναι εκει γυρο στους 10-15 βαθμους!!




καλημερα! διαβασα ολα τα ποστ κ θελω να σου δωσω καποιες συμβουλες :πρωτον οι παπαγαλοι ζουν σε ζεστα μερη ,εδω στην ελλαδα πρεπει παντα να ειναι σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου χειμωνα καλοκαιρι γιατι κρυωλογουν ευκολα και μακρια απτα ρευματα (εστω κ μικρα) ....η θερμοκρασια πρεπει να ειναι σταθερη χειμωνα καλοκαιρι στους 20 με 22 βαθμους....το καλοκαιρι που αυτο δν ειναι παντα εφικτο κανουμε μπανακια στα φτερωτα μας καθε μερα με βαποριζατερ η τους παρεχουμε μπανιεριτσα κ κανουν μονα τους..... το χειμωνα ΔΕΝ ΑΦΗΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΞΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ επειδη οσο καλο κλιμα κι αν εχουμε εδω δν ειναι αρκετα ζεστα γιαυτα....   τελος ρωτας συνεχεια για το φυλο τους .στα μπατζι μπορεις να διακρινεις πολυ ευκολα το φυλο τους αν ειναι ενηλικα. τα αρσενικα εχουν μπλε χαλινο στη μυτη κ τα θυληκα καφε...καλο θα ηταν να ψαξεις κ να διαβασεις κι αλλες πληροφοριες γιαυτα υπαρχουν απειρες στο διδικτυο.... για οποια απορια ξαναρωτα... 



φιλικα βασια!  ::

----------


## MariaK

Ευθυμη τα εχω διαβασει οτι μου εχετε στειλει δεν ειναι δυνατο να σας ζητω πληροφοριες και να μην της διαβαζω αν δεν ειχα σκοπο να μαθω για αυτα δεν θα εγραφα καθωλου ουτε θα εκανα τον κοπο να γραφτω στο φορουμ θα επερνα τον παπαγαλο και αυτο ειναι ολο ομως σας εγραψα και σας ρωτησα για τις αποριες μου νομιζω οτι σαν πιο έμπειροι θα πρεπει απλα να λυνετε τις αποριες γιατι για εσας ειναι ευκολα τα πραγματα αλλα φαντασου ποσο δυσκολο ειναι για εμενα η για καθε απειρο ιδιοκτητη να τα καταλαβει ασ πουμε στο φυλο ,στα αλμπινο στα λουτινο και στα φαλοου μπορει ο χαλινος να διαφερει μπορει οταν ειναι νεαρα να εχει μπεζ χαλινο με μπλε λεπτομεριες και να ειναι θυληκο  δεν μπορεις να εισαι συγουρος για τιποτα επεισεις στην διατροφη και στα ξυλα που επητρεποντε και σε αυτα που δεν επητρεποντε γραφει τα μισα ξερεις ποσα ξυλα υπαρχουν πχ εφτιαξα μια σκαλα και δεν ηξερα αν επητρεπετε το αμπελι παροτι ομως διαβασα το αρθρο δεν το ελεγε γι'αυτο λιπον καπια αρθρα ειναι ελειπης!Οπως ειπα πρωτα ας παρω τα παπαγαλακια και θα την βρω την ακρη αυτην την στιγμη ξερεις τι επηκρατει στο κεφαλι μου ενα χαος γιατι εκτος απο την σωστη αγορα παπαγαλου το φυλο ο συντροφος που θα παρω ο τοπος διαμονης που πρεπει να βρω κατι να τα προστατευσω απο το κρυα ρευματα και τα ρευματα  αλλα και να μπορεσω να μαζεψω χρηματα (γιατι τα λευτα που δινω για τα πουλια ειναι απο το χαρτζιλικι μου)για να παρω ενα μεγαλυτερο κλουβι και εχω ακομα να ενδιαφερθω για 2 σκυλια 7 κοτες 1 κουνελι και 2 καναρινια επεισεις επειδη θα δωσω τον δεκεμβρη εχω να διαβασω και για τα αγγλικα οποτε καταλαβενετε οτι δεν μενει περιθοριο να ασχολιθω και με την αναπαραγωγη των παπαγαλων αυτην την στιγμη αυτο που με απασχολει κυριως για τους παπαγαλους ειναι να παρω υγυεις ζωα!!

φιλικα παντα  :Party0035:

----------


## Efthimis98

Είπα ότι δεν αναφέρομαι σε εσένα για το ότι μερικοί δεν διαβάζουν τα άρθρα! Ήταν απλά ένα συμπέρασμα. 
Επίσης, έχει αναφερθεί πολλές φορές σε θέματα ότι τα κλαδιά από αμπέλι ΚΑΝΟΥΝ για διάφορες κατασκευές και πατήθρες-παιχνίδια! Θα πρέπει να διαβάσει όσα περισσότερα μπορείς , όχι μόνο υπομνήματα. Στην ουσία, τα άρθρα γράφονται με βάση τις πληροφορίες που αντλούνται από τα " απλά " θέματα- δηλαδή μέσα από τα θέματα στα οποία άτομα εκφράζουν τις απορίες τους.
Κάτι ακόμη, όταν δεν έχουμε χρόνο, αρκούμαστε στα ήδη υπάρχοντα και δεν φορτώνουμε άλλο το πρόγραμμά μας! Αν δεν έχεις επαρκές χρόνο μείνε στα δύο σου καναρίνια και μην πάρεις παπαγάλο των οποίο και ίσως να παρατήσεις , με την έννοια του ότι δεν θα έχεις χρόνο και ίσως να μελαγχολήσει ή να αρρωστήσει. 
Σκέψου το σοβαρά .... σε καμία μα καμία περίπτωση δεν θέλω να σε αποθαρρύνω από το να αγοράσεις ένα παπαγαλάκι, αλλά να σε πληροφορήσω για τις συνέπειες ... Πιστεύω θα μπορέσεις να καταλάβεις τι εννοώ και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν σου τα λέω " εχθρικά " αλλά φιλικά, μιας και όλοι εδώ μέσα είμαστε μία μεγάλη παρέα!  :winky:

----------


## MariaK

Απλα αυτον τον καιρο ειμαι λιγο φορτομενη γιατι ο θειος μου εφυγε πρεπει τουλαχιστον 2 φορες την ημερα να πηγενω να φροντιζω τα σκυλια και της κοτες του αλλα θα ερθει μεχρι να παρω εγω παπαγαλο  αμα δεν μπορουσα να τον φροντισω δεν θα τον επερνα αλλα μενω πολες ωρες μονη μου σπιτι (απο κατω μενουν ο παπους και η γιαγια μου αλλα δεν βγαζεις ακρη) οποτε θελω να εχω παρεα απλα αυτον τον καιρο ειμαι λιγο πιεσμενη. Δεν μπορω να ασχοληθω τωρα με την αναπαραγωγη γιατι θελει συζητηση και δεν μπορω να βλω αλλο θεμα στο μυλο μου!!! :: noway οπως λεει και ο φιλαρακος απο εδω!!!!!!! :Happy0196:  Ξερεις μπαινουν πολλα πραγματα στο μυλο μου δηλ. θα μεγαλωσουν τα μωρα μηπως οι γονοις σπασουν τα αυγα  μηπως τα σκωτοσουν η κατι τετιο ?????!!! ::  :Confused0013:

----------


## ilie

Απο οτι καταλαβα ο Ευθυμης δεν εννοει για την αναπαραγωγη αλλα για το σχολειο.
Εσυ ειπες οτι δεν θα εχεις χρονο οταν ξεκινησουν τα σχολεια γιατι θα ειαι 7 ωρες εκει συν 3-4 ωρες διαβασμα. Βεβαια μπορεις να διαβαζεις παρεα με το παπαγαλακι  :Happy:

----------


## MariaK

Ναι αμε παρεουλα θα διαβαζουμε,  θα του παρω παρεα για οταν λειπω και δεν σχωλαω παντα στις 2 υπαρχουν πολες φορες και ειδηκα στην αρχη που συνεχεια θα σχολαω 12 η 1 (λογο εληψης καθηγητων) αλλα η ωρες διαβαζματος ειναι ενταξει γιατι θα τον εχω κοντα μου ομως δεν μορω να ειμαι μαζι του ολη μερα οποτε ενας φιλος παπαγαλος θα τον κραταει πληρος απασχολημενο ακομα και αν εγω χρειαστει να βγω για λιγο απο το σπιτι!!!!!!!Σε γενικες γραμμες μενω πολυ ωρα στο σπιτι χωρις να κανω τιποτα και χωρις παρεα οποτε ενα μικρος παπαγαλος ειναι οτι πρεπει,ναι τωρα εχω λιγο βαρυ προγραμμα αλλα δεν συμβαινει συνεχεια και γενικα παντα βαζω ενα τετιο προγραμμα που να προλαβαινω να τα κανω ολα και φυσικα δεν θα αμελησω τα δικα μου ζωα για να προσεχω των αλλων ,ξερετε γραφω πανω οτι εχω δυο καναρινια και ενα κουνελι στην πραγματικοτητα προσεχω πολυ περισοτερα!!!

----------


## ilie

Απλα εχεις ηδη αρκετα κλουβακια να καθαριζεις και θα παρεις κι αλλο? 2 καναρινια και ενα κουνελι ειναι ηδη 3 κλουβια, οταν εχεις διαβασματα και τετοια τι θα κανεις?
Απο απλη περιεργεια ρωταω.

----------


## kostas0206

Δεν ειναι πολυ δυσκολο! Απλα πρεπει να βρεις εναν τροπο που να σε βολευει. Εγω οταν το ειχα πρωτοπαρει(πριν 3,5 μηνες περιπου) εκανα γυρω στα 20 λεπτα να το καθαρισω, ενω τωρα λιγοτερο απο 10 λεπτα!

----------


## MariaK

Εχω πατεντα  βαζω φημεριδα σε ολο τον πατο ετσι μολις το γυριζεις αναποδα φεβγει η εφημεριδα  και ειναι τελια ολα μια φορα την εβδομαδα θα το πλενω με ζεστο νερο και λιγο μαγειρικη σοδα (ξυδι δεν βαζω με τιποτα ξεχαστε το μυριζει και δεν μπορω να αναπνευσω πολυ μεγαλο προβλημα )το ιδιο και τις πατηθρες και τα αλλα παιχνιδια .τα καναρινια να δεις τι γρηγορα καθαριζωνται με τον ιδιο τροπο  και με ενα σφουγαρακι βρεγμενο καθαριζω και την σκαρα και γινωνται "αυγο" το κουνελι δεν το καθαριζω γιατι το κλουβι εχει τρυπες και πευτουν κατω ολα τα κακα εχω κλουβα κατω απο το κλουβι και παω τα αδειαζω (στο περιβολι ειναι λιπασμα) και τα τσισα με το λαστιχο και παλι ολα ενταξει!

----------


## ilie

Οκ βλεπω οτι τα εχεις σκεφτει ολα  :Happy: 
Με το καλο να παρεις το νεο σου φιλαρακι απλα προσωπικα θα σου ελεγα οχι απο πανηγυρι, που ξερεις οτι δεν τα εχουν στιβαγμενα ολα τα πουλακια σε ενα κλουβι μεσα στο φορτηγο και βγαζουν μονο καμια δεκαρια για να τα πουλησουν στο πανηγυρι? Δεν ξερω... οσο τους στηριζει ο κοσμος δεν θα παψουν να πουλανε ποτε ζωακια  :sad:

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλύτερα να κάνεις μία γύρα στα Pet Shops και μετά να επιλέξεις με βάση την φροντίδα που τους προσφέρουν! 

*Θυμήσου :* όσο πιο καλούς χώρους διαμονής έχουν, τότες περισσότερες πιθανότητες έχεις να πάρεις ένα υγιές πουλάκι που να μην χρειάζεται καμία αγωγή στα πρώτα στάδια της εξοικείωσής του μαζί σου!

----------


## MariaK

Ok θα ριξω μια ματια στο τελευτεο πετ σοπ που ξερω μου εχουν πει ειναι πολυ καλο και εχει ποικιλία απο πουλια θα ριξω μια ματια και εκει !!!!

----------


## MariaK

Να ρωτήσω πόσο αφήνουμε το αυγό η την αυγοτροφή στο κλουβί και η αυγοτροφή πόσο διατηρείτε στο ψυγείο????

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Το καλοκαιρι μεχρι 2 ωρες λογω ζεστης, τον χειμωνα μεχρι και 5 ωρες. στο ψυγειο σε ταπερακι για 3 μερες (το πολυ) μια χαρα ειναι.

----------


## vasilakis13

αληθεια χαλαει τοσο γρηγορα???
εγω του το αφηνα το αυγο ολη τη μερα,αλλα το απογευμα δεν το αγγιζε(μπορει επειδη δεν πεινουσε  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## MariaK

και εγω στα καναρινια ολη μερα το αφηνα και μεχρι να τους το βγαλω το τρωγανε μια χαρα και την αυγοτροφη την φυλαω στο ψυγειο 7 μερες  περιπου δεδομενου οτι τα αυγα βρασμενα καρατανε περισοτερο (τα βαμενα του πασχα)εκτος ψυγειου την φρεσκια την αφηνω ολη μερα μετα ομως απο 2-3 μερες την αφηνω 5-6 ωρες και μετα το βγαζω δεν παθανε ομως τιποτα λογικα στους παπαγαλους ειναι διαφορετικα!!!!!!!(αυτο βεβεα το κανω εφοσον εχω τα αυγα που παιρνω εγω απο τις κοτες τα φρεσκα στα αλλα το αφηνω το καλοκαιρι  2-3 ωρες και τον χειμωνα 5-6 ωριτσες γιατι δεν ξερεις ποσες μερες τα εχουν παρει απο την κοτα)Ακομα και φρεσκο που ειναι μηπως ειναι λαθος να το αφηνω τοσες ωρες????

----------


## MariaK

Παιδια διαβασα κατι που με προβληματησε γιατι οι παπαγαλοι δεν κανει να καθωντε στα ρευματα του αερα?Παλια οταν ημουν μικρη ειχα ενα παπαγαλακι την πηνελοπη και την αφηναμε εξω μια χαρα χωρις προβλημα (βεβεα μετα την εφαγε κουκουβαγια )λετε αργοτερα να εβγαζε προβληματα???

----------

